# Ammonia burns or normal color change?



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

I recently got a fantail goldfish who is in a 30 gallon tank. At the time the below pictures were taken, the fish was being quarantined in a 10 gallon tank. I've never had any experience with ammonia burns so I don't know what to look for. 



















Now the fish has lost all of the black on its body and is completely orange. I doubt that what it is, but I'm not sure. I just want an opinion.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Is the tank cycled? 
Is that a molly in the background?


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes and yes. The mollies and the goldfish were in the quarantine tank together. The tank wasn't heated but it stayed right around 73 degrees. The goldfish was like that when I got him from the store...


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

It appears to be fairly normal, probably just an age-triggered color change. Goldfish often do that when young.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Is the split dorsal fin healing? 
Do lots of water changes to help it heal. This will keep the ammonia level down, as well as reduce the population of disease causing bacteria or fungi that may want to move in on the injury. 

If you do not have an ammonia test, then I would be doing daily water changes.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I would agree that it is not a burn from ammonia but then I'm not really up on ammonia burns.
I think of ammonia as being a major problem for the soft tissue of the gills and there would be major breathing problems before color changes. Just my thoughts though. Best do lots of water changes to avoid the ammonia question. When running QT, I often do a daily change of 25-50 %. I feel like it is easier to change water than even think of treating sick fish.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep, the split is fully healed. I'm not sure where it came from but it has healed right up. 

I guess I'll just call him "Bald-ie or something. Without that black he just looks... bare. But that's alright. There's not much that I can do now and there's not much I could have done to keep it black. Maybe I'll just die him :wink:


----------

